# actinic lights



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

I just bought a light system with 4 T5 HOs. It has 2 actinic bulbs and 2 10000k daylight bulbs. the lights are wired in pairs. so I can turn on two at a time. So here are my questions

1
what is the purpose of the actinic light?? what does it do differently that the daylights?


2
should they be ran at the same time?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> I just bought a light system with 4 T5 HOs. It has 2 actinic bulbs and 2 10000k daylight bulbs. the lights are wired in pairs. so I can turn on two at a time. So here are my questions
> 
> 1
> what is the purpose of the actinic light?? what does it do differently that the daylights?
> ...


 They are for coloration, they don't do anything. I don't even run them. With the right combination your corals show more color. That is what its used for, nothing else. If you run a good white light, you can run 4 white lights and keep higher lighting needs corals, and skip the actinics. I like 14k myself.
Most that have them run them one hour before white light and an hour after white light out, then moonlighting.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> I just bought a light system with 4 T5 HOs. It has 2 actinic bulbs and 2 10000k daylight bulbs. the lights are wired in pairs. so I can turn on two at a time. So here are my questions
> 
> 1
> what is the purpose of the actinic light?? what does it do differently that the daylights?
> ...


36" 3ft T5 Aquarium Light Hood Marine Reef Coral Cichlid 156W LED Legs Fan Timer | eBay

Is this what you purchased? I am considering this for my 40 breeder. Interesting suggestion on the 14k lights though, ReefingMadness. I'll look into those bulbs myself.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

no that is not the same. it is similar though. I have only had mine for a few days so it is to early to tell.


----------

